# NKPS: Villa Doktor & Maison Islam Nov '13



## perjury saint (Nov 27, 2013)

You join me n NK as we draw near to the end of day 1 of 'The N.K.P.S 1100 Belgium Tour', by this point we'd both been awake for about 32 hours but fuelled with copious amounts of coffee and roll ups, we forged ahead to our next destination... By Belgian standards its a bit fooked, by UK standards though its a bit nice!!
Heres some pics from the pair of us...

...Villa Doktor...​













 












 



And just enough time in the day to fit another one in!! Bit of a strange one this... Felt a bit 'weird'! But still very photogenic due to all the bits left behind, although some thieving little shite has half inched the skull AND the living room lights!! GRRRR!!​
...Maison Islam...​












 








 













And there it is... 1 day down, 2 to go! Oh, and we've got some night visits show ya too!! KEEP 'EM PEELED... N.K.P.S OUT!! ​


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow, amazing as usual, keep 'em coming!


----------



## skankypants (Nov 27, 2013)

Yawzer!you two have done it again.....lets see day 2 of the trip!


----------



## mookster (Nov 27, 2013)

Interesting alternate title of Haus des Pfarrers (Maison Islam) where did that come from as it belonged to a German priest? 

Took me a second to work it out but as soon as you mentioned the skull it clicked.

Great stuff as usual.


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 27, 2013)

By any standards those are a lot nice. Day 2 now please.


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 27, 2013)

Salivating


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 28, 2013)

Excellent report.


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 28, 2013)

mookster said:


> Interesting alternate title of Haus des Pfarrers (Maison Islam) where did that come from as it belonged to a German priest?
> 
> Took me a second to work it out but as soon as you mentioned the skull it clicked.
> 
> Great stuff as usual.



Theres alot of islamic/muslim stuff knockin about too... Strange!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 28, 2013)

Rrrr that lizard is cute!
Fantastic pics and locations,
Thanks..


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 28, 2013)

Lovely stuff!!!


----------



## and7barton (Nov 30, 2013)

I see they were Barry Manilow fans ;-)


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 30, 2013)

and7barton said:


> I see they were Barry Manilow fans ;-)



*Who isn't!? *


----------

